# ADA in Toronto?



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm new to the hobby and have been reading a lot about aquarium tanks and equipments by ADA. I was wondering whether there's any way of getting hold of some of them. Thanks.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

try aquatic inspiration. They carry some ADA items. They also carry ADA clone stuff too.

http://aquainspiration.com/


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks. I'll be sure to check out their store. I noticed on their website that they only carry ADA substrate. But their ADA knock off tanks look amazing though (looking at the pictures in some journals here)


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Btw omg wtf user name of the year.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Btw omg wtf user name of the year.


LOL yeah

buying them online is always an option too


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't understand what your name means?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

too funny... lol


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

planter said:


> I don't understand what your name means?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it's a chinese thing?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

very old tech geek humour.

put the number in a calculator and then turn the calculator upside.

What does it say? B*****S!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

h_s said:


> very old tech geek humour.
> 
> put the number in a calculator and then turn the calculator upside.
> 
> What does it say? B*****S!


Ah, you take the fun out of it! Tell them to flip their monitor upside down


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Haha, it's a fav number from a fav show. 
I might even do a tank inspired by the number. 5 million liters with 5 million fishes.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Let us know if they got ADA substrate, and the price.

Edit: nvm, prices on their site.


----------



## ShrimpK (Feb 18, 2010)

anyone got the ada soil from that store?
is it lowing the PH?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm using the Ada soil and it is keeping the ph low. Mine is around 6.8 using straight tap water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Did you get this ada soil in the ada store in markham?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought it from aquatic inspirations the store mentioned above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

